
If You're a Space Lover You'll Like These Games - bauripalash
https://palash.tk/Space-Lovers-Will-Like-These-Games
======
kalwalkker
What about PC games?

~~~
glaberficken
Some recommendations for PC:

\- Surviving Mars (Build and manage a colony on mars)

\- Kerbal Space Program (Build spacecraft and send them into space)

\- Gratuitous Space Battles (Place units and give them commands in space
battles)

~~~
kalwalkker
Thank You , They sounds interesting I'll surely try them.

